# My very generous Dad made my day!



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

For a while, my dad and I were talking about possibly biting the bullet and splitting a 30 count humidor of LGC de EPC Serie R Limitada 2006 cigars. Nothing much came of it and then he calls me to say he just went and bought it - but he won't split it with me. Instead, he gives me six of the cigars and the absolutely beautiful custom italian humidor that come with the cigars.

This is a fantastic piece - high gloss, thick heavy wood, three spanish cedar drawers w/brass fitings - in a nutshell, "the works".

Now I know he's 'family' but it is still amazing generosity. All my life he has been there for me and would do absolutely anything for me (as most fathers would). But it goes beyond that. He's there for everyone. I have never known him not to lend a hand to anyone in need. For years he has done charity work for MDA (Muscular Dystrophy Association) and is always there for his fraternal organizations. Since retiring, he even started doing pseudo non-profit catering for many of their functions prepping meals for as many as 100+ people. His feet and back may hurt but he takes it all in stride to help his fellow man.

And it's with that spirit that I approach this community we have here. I may not have the time (or drive) to come home after work and attend meetings at a local organization but I can share in that same fraternal feeling here and will always be there to help any brother in need.

Well enough of the 'mushy' stuff. I just wanted to tout my old man a bit and share some pics. Enjoy - Mike


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

That is a sweet ass looking humidor!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

WOW! I have one of those resting in my humi. I love the humi/box.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

What agreat looking humi. I wonder what it would take for my dad to give me something like that :lol:


----------



## Pendaboot (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! What a great gift. Is your father ready to adopt another kid? Someone older and very very appreciative?


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

sweet, those smokes looks good, I gotta keep reminding my self
to try one.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Those smokes are top shelf...that humi is awesome!


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Wow that is good stuff!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

what a nice looking humidor and those cigars look good enough to eat


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Very cool!! Your dad sound like a stand up guy!!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

That is awesome.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

WOW thats a realy unique humidor with 6 great smokes. Your dad sounds like a great guy.


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

You know, the smokes and the humi are nice, but the best part is they came from your dad. That, in and of it's self, is awesome! He gave to you something to hold onto long after the cigars are gone. A memory. Something you will always care with you.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Like father like son... You may not believe it no but you reflect your dad more than you may realize/believe.

I always wanted to be like my dad, he only has one arm and is the most kin, patient and considerate person as well as a giving man too. Now I don't feel I am any where ear him in attributes now that I am a trainer at my work, I get comments about having patience and being a giving person... I don't see it...


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

that is truly awesome. almost brings a tear to my eye.

I SAID ALMOST!!!


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Sweet man very nice, and from your DAD even better. Now go get some great rum, or whiskey and sit down with him enjoy one of those sticks and talk about life. Flint


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

Wow sweet looking humidor. I don't think there is a better "Best Friend" than a dad. Enjoy the smokes, they look great.


----------



## acharpe (Feb 4, 2007)

Quality cigars and quality humidor from a quality man. Awesome!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome humi,your dad seems like a great guy


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanx to all of you for the nice comments. Yes, my Dad is a very special man and I could not be more blessed. 

Attached is a pic from Cigarfest 2006 (he's the 'little' guy on the right - I'm the disheveled giant on the left - it was late in the day, feeling no pain!):lol:


----------



## Paesano (Jan 5, 2008)

What an awesome humi. I have admired those ever since they came out. Family, honor and respect is the way of life, I tried to raise my son as taught. Looks like your dad did the same and a great job.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Very very nice!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice humi. great dad


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

she is sexy .....


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Dad hooked you up!!! That is a nice humi and smokes!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

good stuff! enjoy....


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

Great cigars and a great Dad.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## gsmach1 (May 14, 2008)

Wow that is an awesome looking Humidor and some great looking cigars. Your dad sounds like a great guy. I hope you and your dad sit and enjoy those together.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Way to go Dad........................Great smokes


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

nice humi and cigars!
those are really good ones


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Allright dad, way to go...I am sure you two spend some good quality time together just you and your cigars. I am going to try to get my son into cigars and have that relationship with him. I have time though he is only 7 months old.


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

That's an outstanding dad for sure!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

What A Nice Humi


----------

